# Most sincere type?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

IxFP's, that dominant Fi will not tolerate acting insincere.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

The most sincere people I know are xSTJs and xNFPs, which is interesting. My mom is my exact opposite type (ESTJ) yet both of us rarely lie.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I associate sincerity with ISTJ's and INFP's. There is something about those functions (Fi Ne Si Te) that leads to it if you are an introvert. This is gonna seem blunt but I don't think these types are good at lying, and are easily fooled by a cunning Fe-user, and so rely on honesty out of necessity. But on the plus side they really do end up being more sincere themselves. They stick to their guns and don't look at ethics as a joke. INFP's have a goofy side to them (even ISTJ's do, I've seen it) and the mature ones are less black and white about it...but their values are still important and prominent.

With other types there can often be an _expectation_ that others will be insincere, it's almost taken for granted among some Fe users. Ironically they are more likely to let people off the hook for it and not judge them as a whole - they just accept this kind of Fe use as a part of life and are smart enough to know when someone is indulging in it.


----------

